# Oh NO! Hit a house!!!!



## TreeBark (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I finally did it yesterday. Took 3 down and hit the edge of a house with the last one. Man I feel so bad!!!! I dont think the homeowner was as upset as I was. I told him I would have it fixed. It also took a power line down, they had to come back out and said they would bill me. The worst part is the surge blew the neighbors computer (cpu only). And he claims his 2001 computer is worth $1800. He's being a real jerk, Im trying to be professional and hold my mouth to him. I was hoping not to file a ins. claim, but due to the computer man, I did. I know he just wanted me to hand him $1800 in cash. So I dont think he was too happy when I call back and told him I filed a claim and he would have to deal with the insurance company. This was the nosiest neighborhood I have ever worked in. About 20 people watched us all day long.  I should have had red flags up when one of the neighbors called me to ask if I was doing such and such a job and when, because she did not want her power off, it was going to mess her whole day up. So has anyone else had to deal with things like this before? And how?


----------



## Industry (Oct 16, 2007)

Accidents happen. how did it happen, so perhaps others might learn from it.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 16, 2007)

I clipped a house this spring. Nowhere near as much problems as what you appear to be having... but still a kick in the nuts.

My damage was; chimney cap was dented, might have taken a chip of concrete off the chimney, and might have bent the metal awning on the deck... he wasn't sure, nor was I because the tree I was in the process of taking down had dropped a big lead on the awning a few days prior in a windstorm. The guy was semi cool about it though... I got paid at the end of the day, after having taken off a few hundred bucks from his bill.

My problem was that I tried to cut a norway maple in half, trying to pull the half into an open area, but of course it popped too soon. Should have just taken it whole... next time I'll know better.


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think the computer is your problem! 
1. He assumes risk buy plugging it in without a surge protector.
2. he cannot prove that it was working before the tree came down on the line.
I would tell him where to stick it.


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Oct 16, 2007)

hey, just be thankfull that your insurance policy is paid up and that no one was killed, hurt, or injured. Just learn what you did wrong, and dont do it again. No need to beat yourself up, accidents happen. I know I have problems working in front of a crowd, I get self concious about screwing up, then I screw up. But thats just me.


----------



## lxt (Oct 16, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> I don't think the computer is your problem!
> 1. He assumes risk buy plugging it in without a surge protector.
> 2. he cannot prove that it was working before the tree came down on the line.
> I would tell him where to stick it.



WRONG!! If there was a possibility of powerline contact with the tree a Certified Line Clearance Trimmer should have performed the work.

As a professional service to the public it is your responsibility to foresee any potential hazard & act accordingly, just be thankful he didnt state his fridge, microwave & other appliances were ruined. he only assumes risk if circumstances were beyond his & others control(storm, auto wreck, power co. working on lines after warning of shut off, etc..)

burden of proof is on the responsible party, you were there an accident occurred, power was interupted by you, therefore you are responsible!!

In PA a contractor can be held liable for damages 2yrs after completion of work!! Believe me I have complained & asked how to prove the sidewalk, gutter, roof, etc... was the fault of the contractor once paid & customer states they are satisfied. To me hire someone & after their done claim whatever & get it fixed this is wrong!!

After I complete a Job I get the customer to sign off stating they are completely satisfied & I am held harmless from any liabilty related or not to the job that was completed.. Shame you gotta protect yourself all around.

Be safe Take Care

LXT................


----------



## jonseredbred (Oct 16, 2007)

WRONG !! he couldn't state his refrigerator, microwave, ect were ruined because they were actually working before the surge. Not stuffed away in some closet like that old CPU.

A "Certified Line Clearance Trimmer" should have performed the work?? I think someone with EHAP training would suffice.

I am pretty sure he is talking about a house service kicking out a tranformer anyway.


----------



## Sprig (Oct 16, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> I don't think the computer is your problem!
> 1. He assumes risk buy plugging it in without a surge protector.
> 2. he cannot prove that it was working before the tree came down on the line.
> I would tell him where to stick it.


Exactly my thoughts, and 1800$ for a 6yr old pc, sheesh what a load of bullchips, the guy is being a jackazz, I'd have offered to replace the CPU with the same model (probably a freakin' PIII or some junk).......................nah, I'd have told him where ta stick it too, what a moroon! GAH! :bang:
Glad the HO was okay with it all, shame about using your insurance though.



Serge


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 16, 2007)

He said the power company was going to bill him for having to come back out.....that means they where there once and knew the work was happening.... he has no liability to the neighbor if the tree he was cutting did not fall on the guys computer, house, car etc..... He has no more liability for the guys computer than Asplundh would if they fell a tree onto a line while doing a contract cut 40 miles up grid.


----------



## l2edneck (Oct 16, 2007)

> hey, just be thankfull that your insurance policy is paid up and that no one was killed, hurt, or injured. Just learn what you did wrong, and dont do it again.




+1


----------



## kurtty (Oct 16, 2007)

tell him his computer is fine and he just needs to buy a new power suply for it, proably just 50$.
even if he was being difficult tell him you will buy him a computer with the exact same specs as his. you will end up spending 350$ and still end up with a better computer due to certain parts not being made anymore.
he is straight trying to rip you off and you shouldn't take that.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 16, 2007)

Sprig said:


> Exactly my thoughts, and 1800$ for a 6yr old pc, sheesh what a load of bullchips, the guy is being a jackazz, I'd have offered to replace the CPU with the same model (probably a freakin' PIII or some junk).......................nah, I'd have told him where ta stick it too, what a moroon! GAH! :bang:
> Glad the HO was okay with it all, shame about using your insurance though.
> 
> 
> ...



Tough break, TreeBark, but look on the bright side - no one was hurt. 
I'm with you Sprig. Today you could buy three times the computer for a third that price. 

Many years ago I screwed up and dropped one on a bare power line on some wooded property we own. Almost broke my leg right afterward --- kicking myself in the a$$. Makes you want to sell your saw and take up knitting or something. I keep a burned up section of the tree in my workshop to remind me to think before cutting.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Oct 16, 2007)

What's a "Certified Line Clearance Trimmer???"

Oh wait....that's me.

An accident is an accident and Certified Line Clearance Trimmers have them all the time.

What is the difference? The object is to miss the line just like anything else.

Sorry to hear of all the calamity, TB.

The next time 20+ people gather at the work site, get rid of them.

How? Just stop the "show" and start telling dumb jokes...they'll leave.

I think you did the right thing in trying to help the computer victim, but I like the idea of buying a like model and bypassing the insurance racket.

Live and learn.


----------



## TreeBark (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, the computer man also said he would need reimbursed for his lost files, and try to recover them. Thats crazy. I told him everyone knows to backup their files. Basically what he wants is $1800 cash out of my pocket into his hand. I thought about offering to have the computer fixed back like it was, even talked with a guy that would do it for $70. But I really felt like there was no end to this guy. I did consider just letting him take me to court. I really just wanted to get this headache over with. So the insurance man can handle him now. My company told me not to speak with him anymore. 

The power company came out that morning to drop the lines for me, but they was sorta pushing me to hurry, because they wanted to leave. So I took part of the trees down in pieces and droped 2, I did think I could get a few logs out of them. So they put the lines back up and left. The last tree was hollow mostly throught, didnt know it, and instead of falling the usual way it was to go, it didnt. It just sorta twisted then hit. So the power company got to come back and the cable company and the phone company! Yea, this kind of day makes you just want to quit and get a regular job. Thank God all days are not like this!! OH, yea the power company said the surge was my fault the computer blew, and the guy did have 2 surge proctectors. It did not blow his printer, speakers, or moniter, but of course he has them listed that he wants new ones. I have no way of knowing if he had the surge protectors on. I did go into his house about 4 hrs later with my wife to look at his computer. My wife advised me to even make sure he had a computer.


----------



## pbtree (Oct 17, 2007)

cantcutter said:


> I don't think the computer is your problem!
> 1. He assumes risk buy plugging it in without a surge protector.
> 2. he cannot prove that it was working before the tree came down on the line.
> I would tell him where to stick it.



Bingo!


----------



## cantcutter (Oct 17, 2007)

Probably best to let the insurance adjuster deal with him and any court issues.... Let us know what they decide.... I bet they reject his claim.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 17, 2007)

*Oh No*

Sorry to hear. Most of us have been though this. 
One Can't Be a Super Star  Ever Day


----------



## 00chris85 (Oct 18, 2007)

if it makes ya feel any better i took out a pair of moose antlers, that where mounted on his garden shed. i offered to take care of the cost but i was then told that it was his first moose that he had killed, 15 odd years ago. 
needless to say they looked 15 years old. the the wife was very pleased to see them on the ground broken though. it cost me a case of beer for sentimental value.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Oct 18, 2007)

We did the same thing about 8 years ago. We did not hit the customers house. Last tree , job almost done , the dead limb broke in two where it was roped. We called an electrician, they put the can back-up & the mast $ 650.00. Well the trim job earned $ 600.00. Great $ 50.00 LOSS !!! If the customer had surge protectors have your insurance company demand that he collect from them. All SURGE PROTECTORS GUARANTEE IN WRITTING : SHOW PROOF OF PURCHASE FOR DAMAGED ARTICLES ( COMPUTER, PRINTER, EXTERNAL DRIVES,ETC ). They will reimburse you for your loss, less depreciation ! NOW THE HARD PART : The 20 or so busy-body onlookers, good word of mouth advertising, the type we all strive for ! That's 20 x the 2 or 3 friends they tell about your company & their friends exagerate it all out of proportion . Man you just lost a ton of business ! Try to be apologetic to this customer & above all else MAKE HIM HAPPY ! He may be the only connecting link between you & your 20 busy-body onlookers ! WE SOULD BE LOOKING AT 20 NEW CUSTOMERS.


----------



## beowulf343 (Oct 20, 2007)

TreeBark said:


> The power company came out that morning to drop the lines for me, but they was sorta pushing me to hurry, because they wanted to leave. So I took part of the trees down in pieces and droped 2, I did think I could get a few logs out of them. So they put the lines back up and left.



NEVER let the power guys hurry you into doing something. They may ????? and moan, but they will wait till you are done. 

Sorry to hear about the accident-it's not all bad if you can learn something from it to make you a better treeman.


----------



## Bermie (Oct 20, 2007)

I smacked a cesspit vent yesterday, it was a choice to drop it between the electric line and the pit, which side to favour...at least 8" of pvc is easily replaced!
[email protected] definitely happens some days.


----------



## Magnum783 (Oct 20, 2007)

I had a rotten 28" oak land with on a shed with a boat in it cost me almost 8000 when it was all said and done. I paid it out of my pocket though. I got some additional business out of it though. Good luck keep your head up.
Jared


----------



## tree md (Oct 21, 2007)

Did a large job a few weeks back for a condominium complex. Many trees, grind stumps, the whole 9 yards. I finished all the trimming and removals and had my guys grinding the stumps. Told the customer we would grind the root system on one of the stumps for an additional $100 because they had to have a drain put in in this area because of a drainage issue. It was either us remove the roots or they would have to pay the guys who were putting the drain in. We had the stump grinder on site so I said we would do it, no problem... My guys hit an old steel pipe that the tree had grown over, ground around it and ended up throwing a rock through a window with the stump grinder. Long story short. I paid my guys a half day to grind the stump and roots plus had to pay out of pocket for the window... I ended up working my guys a half day and ended up paying $30 more than I bid the stump for in the first place. I handled the glass installation and paid for it in full out of my pocket. Thank God I didn't have to use my insurance. After I did that plus made a couple of trips back to trim some limbs to please some of the elderly residents, I can do no wrong with these people. They let me know that I was their tree guy and would be having me back in the Spring. Plus told me they would give me an excellent reference... Some times it's not so much how bad you screw up but how well you recover. Of course, on the other hand, some days it just doesn't pay to even get out of bed. 

Sorry to hear of your mishap.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Oct 21, 2007)

tree md said:


> Some times it's not so much how bad you screw up but how well you recover.



Interesting - a music teacher once told me something very similar about improvising - there's no such thing as a playing a bad note, it's the notes you play afterward. Never thought it might apply to another field. Definitely words of wisdom. Thanks!


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 22, 2007)

*could have been worse,*

you could have hit two houses.

it happens,life goes on.

no one was hurt is all that matters.


----------

